# Ipod classic freezes up when connected with itunes



## neonix (Jan 4, 2010)

I hope this isn't considered gravedigging/bumping too much. It's better to bump than to make a new topic about this, plus I don't see how the issue was solved as the title says.

My iPod classic has the same problem. Sometimes when I connect it to my computer via USB, it will freeze automatically. SOmetimes it works just fine. When it freezes, I have to reset it and try again. So it's a game of luck whether it connects or not.

I'm going to have to try it without iTunes running, but my assumption is iTunes has nothing to do with it because of how immediately the iPod freezes; it seems to lock up before it makes any contact with iTunes.

I think doing a restore on the iPod through iTunes might fix the issue, but with over 50GB of data on the iPod, I really don't need to explain why I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: [SOLVED] Ipod classic freezes up when connected with itunes*

Hi, we do actually like to keep each problem to its own thread. This helps to keep track of what problems are solved or not. Like some people might not look at your post now because it says solved and no one thinks there is a problem here.
I really don't know how the problem above got solved, but the person said the ipod was only a week or two old so I would assume if updating everything didn't work, they called apple about the problem, who then can send out a new ipod. We do like when people fix a problem on their own to tell us how, even quickly, just so when someone else has the problem, they can see what that person did.

As far as your problem, update itunes first if it already isn't. If the problem still happens then uninstall itunes and download a fresh copy and install that. If you still have the problem, I would do an update / reinstall of your ipod. My best advice would be to do this right before you go to sleep or leave for a few hour so all of the data can be resynced to the ipod without you just waiting around. 

As far as leaving itunes closed when you plug your ipod in, check to see if your ipod is set to Enable Disk Use. I think this allows you to connect an ipod without it opening itunes automatically. 

I would also check the usb cable, although mine is a little old and beat up it still works fine, but I would think if the connections are setting up correctly, it can cause some issues. Just make sure the cable is all the way in on the computer and the ipod and also that the cable isnt too abused. You want to make sure the wires inside are fine still (usually a visual check is fine).

Also if the ipod is under a year old (or two with the apple care plan) then I would speak to apple about this after doing everything I said. If its a newer ipod that you didn't have long it would be an internal issue.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Neonix, Welcome to TSF :wave:

As Snoopdogie says, we like to treat each query seperately - I have 'unhooked' your post from the old thread (It removed the 'solved' tag where folk may ignore the post)


----------

